# which ingredient/food better?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d-chicken.php

Fromm Chicken 

or 

http://www.innovapet.com/products/default.asp?id=1

Innova

I have fed fromm and dogs love it. How do the products compare?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d-chicken.php
> 
> Fromm Chicken
> 
> ...


I've found this website to be very helpful on food analysis & comparisons: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ give it a look-see to see if those foods are on there...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have given mine the Evo made by Innovapet it's grain free and rated 6 stars in 2007. My kids didn't care for Fromm which is rate 5 stars in 2005 and is not grain free.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The ingredients on both look good and they seem similar to me. But I prefer an organic food. I just don't like the idea of pesticides and organic products undergo more scrutiny, so I'm hoping that means less chance of contaminants, etc.

We use Castor & Pollux (castorpolluxpet.com) and Kallie and Catcher are totally nuts for it. Not sure if you've seen my very short video of Catcher when he was younger and eating in his crate. He is very enthusiastic about his food!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jHkxwAbdo4


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That site is very helpful. I decided to go with the Innova Evo. Thanks for sharing the site!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> The ingredients on both look good and they seem similar to me. But I prefer an organic food. I just don't like the idea of pesticides and organic products undergo more scrutiny, so I'm hoping that means less chance of contaminants, etc.
> 
> We use Castor & Pollux (castorpolluxpet.com) and Kallie and Catcher are totally nuts for it. Not sure if you've seen my very short video of Catcher when he was younger and eating in his crate. He is very enthusiastic about his food!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jHkxwAbdo4[/B]


I watched them all. Hilarious! What cutie pies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I feed Innova Evo to Tillie and she loves it!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> The ingredients on both look good and they seem similar to me. But I prefer an organic food. I just don't like the idea of pesticides and organic products undergo more scrutiny, so I'm hoping that means less chance of contaminants, etc.
> 
> We use Castor & Pollux (castorpolluxpet.com) and Kallie and Catcher are totally nuts for it. Not sure if you've seen my very short video of Catcher when he was younger and eating in his crate. He is very enthusiastic about his food!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jHkxwAbdo4[/B]



This organic food looks really good too. What do you think?
Innova Karma


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Just went to the store to purchase the Evo and became worried about the high protien and high fat content. Couldn't this possibly encourage pancreatitis? I left with nothing and plan to research more tonight.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Just went to the store to purchase the Evo and became worried about the high protien and high fat content. Couldn't this possibly encourage pancreatitis? I left with nothing and plan to research more tonight.[/B]



What about some of the other Innova products like the California Naturals or the Karma? Seems like Innova has a few different types in their product line. The two I mentioned seem to have good ingredients. Innova Web Site


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540637
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't make it into the 6 star rating. Maybe I'm wrong about the protien and fat content problems. Dixie is having tummy issues so I am looking for a good quality food that will be easy on the digestion. Maybe that means grain free????


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I feed Nature's Variety and it's really helped with my tearstaining issues and it helped Caira's feet chewing also.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540646
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer to that, but I spoke with someone from a store that only sells good dog food about Innova and he said that all of their products are good. I think that the Karma is fairly new. I don't know if I'd take the opinion only one website's review of the food, but I'm new at this too. I don't even have my puppy yet. I think that there's a lot of info out there, especially on the web, and when you read the ingredients of all the Innova products, they seem to be very good. I've emailed Innova, Canidae and others with questions, and they have patiently answered them.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I wish one of our K-9 professionals would help us out here.

Is 42% protien 22% fat too rich? And is grain free healthier? I'm so confused :huh:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I won't feed grain free. Too much protein and too much fat. Its not appropriate for my dogs (and they are active).


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I won't feed grain free. Too much protein and too much fat. Its not appropriate for my dogs (and they are active).[/B]


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

PS decided to go for the Innova [green bag] as it seems to have a good balance


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> PS decided to go for the Innova [green bag] as it seems to have a good balance[/B]



Please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540459
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see pro-biotics unless it is not recognizable as such and it has red beets in it. I don't know if that would affect tear staining with it ground up and totally disguised in the kibble. People used to think beet pulp caused tear staining but beet pulp is white and is not the same as red beets. I don't think I've ever seen "red beets" in ingredients before.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540497
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I didn't see probiotics either. I used to give my bichon a teaspoon of plain yogurt per day for the probiotic. I'm not thrilled about the beets because they are so sweet, but they are very healthy. I'm probably going to at least try home made at first because I have the time and I'm into organic/healthy food, but I can't say for sure what I'll end feeding her. I don't even have her yet.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I won't feed grain free. Too much protein and too much fat. Its not appropriate for my dogs (and they are active).[/B]



It is hard to find a low protein low fat grain free food. But they are out there.

I started mine on a grain free diet a month ago. I chose *Wellness Core*. I couldn't be happier with the changes. All three have NO more tear stains _at all_!!! And Brody has no more yeast in his ears. :biggrin: 

I have been advised over and over to steer clear of Innova. While its a great food, its geared toward active dogs. I've been told the protein is too high (42%) for Maltese and can potentially cause liver and kidney issues. Its a shame because it looks like a fabulous food.

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellnes...n_original.html


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the Core food is 34% protien. I wonder if this is still too much. BTW the Innove is only 24%. You must have been thinking of the Evo being so high in protien.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543667
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe have another look, Innova is EVO.....and the protein is 42% and the fat is 22% which IMHO is very high for a little dog that is not very active http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...php/product/523 if you scroll all the way to the bottom of this site you can see there is a caution about the high protein content.

34% protein is a bit higher than foods with grains, but its a very safe level...and the fat is only 14%. It wont cause kidney or liver issues.

Again, good luck with your decision. I'm not trying to push *my* food brand on you, I was merely showing you that if you want to go grain free, as you mentioned, that there are in fact safe options out there.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Innova also makes California Naturals, Karma and a few others in addition to EVO. I will check out the protein content in each. Thanks for the info


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, the misunderstanding came about b/c Naturapet makes innova evo and innova. Confusing as the names are so similar. I do like the looks of your food and thought I would check with my vet regarding protien levels first. I purchased the innova [green bag] for Dixie but she is less than thrilled with the taste.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, that's right, I get confused with all the names! Natura makes all of those products, the EVO, Innova and the others. I think I'm going to try home made food once I get my puppy since I cook for myself and hubby all the time, so it wouldn't be a burden or a hassle for me. We eat pretty healthy and I wouldn't have to cook much differently for the dog. I'd get a back up good brand of food to keep on hand just in case. If I didn't cook at all, it would be a different story.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It is important to use a "puppy food" until around 9 months. Any of the premium quality, organic would be best, foods, dry and canned that your puppy will eat. You can pick the ingredients to a point, but if he doesn't like it and won't eat it..........!

I was told by a dog nutritionist that the ones labeled "puppy" have a certain balance of Calcium and Phosphorus different from adult food. They would normally be more balanced in the protein and fat as well.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> It is important to use a "puppy food" until around 9 months. Any of the premium quality, organic would be best, foods, dry and canned that your puppy will eat. You can pick the ingredients to a point, but if he doesn't like it and won't eat it..........!
> 
> I was told by a dog nutritionist that the ones labeled "puppy" have a certain balance of Calcium and Phosphorus different from adult food. They would normally be more balanced in the protein and fat as well.[/B]


Small breed pups are not going through rapid growth so puppy food is not a necessity for that reason. It is calorie dense and for small active pups, puppy food may be a good choice. I haven't used it for my last few pups and they all grew fine. 

The grain free foods are high in protein and fat. They are geared towards active, high-energy dogs. Most Maltese do not fit this. The high protein will not cause liver or kidney problems, but can aggravate pre-existing problems. Many small-breed adult foods are also high in fat and protein. I don't feed those either since, again, my dogs do not need that much fat in their diets. 

Soda is a very active Maltese and he eats senior/overweight food because he is a PIG LOL


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have to keep massimo's protein percentage in the lower 20's or he has serious health issues. and this was even before he started the phenobarbital. 

i'd love to get him on a grain free food, but the protein percentage just doesn't allow for it. plus, now he's overweight due to side effects from the daily meds he requires, so our vet recommended we look into getting him on to a light formula to further reduce the calories and protein.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543780
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Always, thank you for the information. It's wonderful to have this site and posters like yourself who will take the time to educate others. Thank you.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Since you guys already have this going and I don't really know a lot about what I should be feeding my babies I wanted to know if anyone could tell me what they think about this food http://www.vetschoice.com/productinfo.php?productID=1000022
This is what I am feeding my babies since that is what the breeder that I got angelo from recommended. Is it a good food or should I switch? Thanks...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> i have to keep massimo's protein percentage in the lower 20's or he has serious health issues. and this was even before he started the phenobarbital.
> 
> i'd love to get him on a grain free food, but the protein percentage just doesn't allow for it. plus, now he's overweight due to side effects from the daily meds he requires, so our vet recommended we look into getting him on to a light formula to further reduce the calories and protein.
> 
> [/B]


I am very happy with how Soda is doing on Canidae platinum. His coat is lovely and he is not fat. I was feeding Merrick senior for a long while but then we started getting gas and a ton of stool after about 6 months. What are you using for Mass?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543788
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto. Thank you all for good info. I love this forum


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Since you guys already have this going and I don't really know a lot about what I should be feeding my babies I wanted to know if anyone could tell me what they think about this food http://www.vetschoice.com/productinfo.php?productID=1000022
> This is what I am feeding my babies since that is what the breeder that I got angelo from recommended. Is it a good food or should I switch? Thanks...
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard of it before. It isn't available in my area.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543793
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's on canidae lamb/rice at the moment. i also was looking into canidae platinum. i was wondering what you thought about me feeding the same food to mini as well. my vet seems to think it's ok, but it's nice to have a second opinion.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> he's on canidae lamb/rice at the moment. i also was looking into canidae platinum. i was wondering what you thought about me feeding the same food to mini as well. my vet seems to think it's ok, but it's nice to have a second opinion. [/B]


If she holds her weight on it, I think its fine. Soda is a health, young adult dog...just a big fat pig LOL


----------

